# Ocp + ovp



## MUMU1 (20. Juni 2011)

Mal eine Frage: OCP soll ein Überstromschutz sein. OVP soll ein Überspannungsschutz, also ganz genauso ein Überstromschutz sein. Wofür soll es denn notwendig sein, ein und die gleiche Schutzvorrichtung 2 X zu benennen?


----------



## soulpain (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Holger,
wie Du bereits auf ComputerBase falsch kombiniert hast, ist die Folge von einer höheren Spannung nicht automatisch ein höherer Strom. (Wie sonst würde man einen Widerstand/Nichtleiter definieren, wenn nicht dadurch, dass die Spannung steigen kann wie sie will, solange die Durchbruchspannung nicht erreicht wird? Denn da fließt bei Erhöhung der Spannung auch lange noch kein Strom.) Weiterhin gilt die Formel, die Du damals verwendet hast ausschließlich für einen linearen Widerstand.

Trotzdem sind eure SuperFlower Netzteile ganz ok, OCP wäre aber trotzdem eine sinnvolle Erweiterung.


----------



## MUMU1 (20. Juni 2011)

Zuerst: Holger bin ich definitiv nicht. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich ihn nicht kenne. Folgendes: Die Spannung rechnet sich nach der Formel Ampere X Volt. Dieses ganze, was dabei herauskommt, ist Strom. Ein Überspannungsschutz ist = Überstromschutz. Da nützt die ganze Super Flower Basherei nichts.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

Oh nein nicht schon wieder die Super Flower Diskussion die hatten wir schon gefühlte 1000000x!!!!!!


----------



## soulpain (20. Juni 2011)

> Die Spannung rechnet sich nach der Formel Ampere X Volt


Nein.


----------



## ACDSee (20. Juni 2011)

Wikipedia hilft...

OCP
Eine *Überstromschutzeinrichtung*, auch als *elektrische Sicherung* oder *OCP* (=Over Current Protection) bezeichnet, unterbricht einen elektrischen Stromkreis, wenn der elektrische Strom für einen bestimmten Zeitraum eine festgelegte Stromstärke überschreitet.

OVP
Unter *Überspannungsschutz* wird der Schutz elektrischer und elektronischer Geräte vor zu hohen elektrischen Spannungen verstanden. Überspannungen können durch einen Blitz, durch kapazitive oder durch induktive Einkopplungen anderer elektrischer Systeme hervorgerufen werden. Auch elektrostatische Entladungen (ESD), die schon bei einfachen Handhabungen entstehen können, können Überspannungen hervorrufen.


----------



## MUMU1 (20. Juni 2011)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Zuerst: Holger bin ich definitiv nicht. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich ihn nicht kenne. Folgendes: Die Spannung rechnet sich nach der Formel Ampere X Volt. Dieses ganze, was dabei herauskommt, ist Strom. Ein Überspannungsschutz ist = Überstromschutz. Da nützt die ganze Super Flower Basherei nichts.


 
Ich muss mich ein wenig korrigieren: Leistung in Watt = Ampere X Volt. Der Überspannungsschutz (OVP) stellt ein Netzteil unverzüglich ab, wenn (von Intel) festgelegte Spannungswerte (=Stromstärkewerte) überschritten werden. Das Netzteil ist mit integrierter OVP also definitiv komplett vor Überstrom geschützt.


----------



## soulpain (20. Juni 2011)

Schlecht kombiniert, Watson.
Stromfluss ist zwar die Folge von Spannung, aber wie bereits oben  erwähnt muss bei höherer Spannung nicht zwangsläufig ein höherer Strom  fließen. Und gerade bei Störeinkopplung oder Fehlern ist die Betriebsspannung nicht unbedingt  ein Indikator für Überstrom. Zumal es sich beim Netzteil nicht um einen linearen Widerstand handelt, das ohmsche Gesetz hat so seine Grenzen!

Strom ist nicht dasselbe wie Spannung, sondern Spannung nimmt Einfluss auf den gerichteten Ladungsfluss.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

Also dann bringen wir es mal auf dem Punkt, was für Auswirkungen hat es deiner Meinung nach das bei der recht guten Golden Green Serie die besagte Schutzschaltung fehlt?


----------



## MUMU1 (20. Juni 2011)

Es ist schon merkwürdig, wie Laien und ahnungslosen Lesern hier Dinge um die Ohren gehauen werden. Wenn eine höhere Spannung nicht zwangsläufig einen höheren Stromfluss zur Folge haben muss. Umgekehrt ist es aber zwangsläufig so! Ein höherer Stromfluss muss zwangsläufig eine höhere Spannung zur Folge haben. Es ist und bleibt im Leben, wie es ist: Schiefes Arschloch, schiefer Schi......OCP ist ein keinster Weise notwendig, wenn OVP integriert ist!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

Weil Strom und Spannung nicht zwangsläufig mit einander ansteigen. Schau dir mal die Piezo Zündung von Feuerzeugen an, die haben 35000V und 0.001A aber eine Erhöhung des Stromes hat nicht unbedingt eine Erhöhung der Spannung zu Folge. Die steigen nicht Synchron weder in der einen Richtung noch in die andere Richtung.


----------



## soulpain (20. Juni 2011)

> Es ist schon merkwürdig, wie Laien und ahnungslosen Lesern hier Dinge um die Ohren gehauen werden.


Sagte der, der meint, dass Spannung das Produkt aus Ampere X Volt ist. 

Du vergisst den Zusammenhang. Und der wird nur durch R hergestellt. Nur wenn R gleichbleibt gilt höhere Spannung = höherer Strom.
Nochmal: Ein Netzteil ist kein linearer Widerstand.


----------



## MUMU1 (20. Juni 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Weil Strom und Spannung nicht zwangsläufig mit einander ansteigen. Schau dir mal die Piezo Zündung von Feuerzeugen an, die haben 35000V und 0.001A aber eine Erhöhung des Stromes hat nicht unbedingt eine Erhöhung der Spannung zu Folge. Die steigen nicht Synchron weder in der einen Richtung noch in die andere Richtung.



Da werden schon wieder Leser getäuscht! Die Ampere-Werte bei Netzteilen sind nicht 0.001A. Das lässt sich auf jedem Netzteillabel recherchieren!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

Du hast aber genau die selbe Art dich zu äußern wie der alte Super Flower Staff "Holger"??? Also mal Butter bei den Fischen wer bist du??


----------



## MUMU1 (20. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte es noch abrunden, damit ahnungslose Leser sich nicht immer völlig sinnfrei ins Bockshorn jagen lassen. Nehmen wir also an, der Blitz jagd durch das Netzteil völlig höllisch. Dann gibt es SCP = Kurzschlussschutz. Nehmen wir an, dass Netzteil erhitzt sich, dann gibt es OPP = Überlastungs/Überhitzungsschutz. Das ganze noch mit OVP. Nunja - das reicht vollkommen. Alle Hardwarekomponenten sind so für alle Eventualitäten allerbestens und rundum geschützt.


----------



## soulpain (20. Juni 2011)

> OPP = Überlastungs/Überhitzungsschutz


Ach Kinder,
was passiert denn, wenn der Lüfter ausfällt? OPP greift da nicht, weil es auf eine fixe Leistung festgesetzt wurde und nicht (wie Du meintest) berücksichtigt, dass die Temperatur Einfluss auf die Leistung hat.

Ich schreibs jetzt übrigens zum letzten Mal: U= R*I bedeutet, dass Du auch R beachten musst in dem Verhältnis. Und R ist in der Realität selten konstant.


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2011)

> OPP = Überlastungs/Überhitzungsschutz.



OPP ist nicht gleich OTP das solltest du schon wissen 




> U= R*I



ja ja wenn das ma so leicht wäre 

R wird ja nur als konstant angenommen, um kiddies das rechnen zu erleichtern...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Juni 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Wenn z.B. ein Netzteil kaputt ist, und die Ampere auf der 12V Schiene normal z.B. 40 betragen (was ja 480W macht), durch den Defekt aber plötzlich nur noch 37 sind und gleichzeitig irgendwas mit der Spannung defekt ist und diese auf ~13V steigt, ist die Stromstärle (Ampere) doch nicht gestiegen und OCP greift nicht. Dann würde durch fehlendes OVP doch die Hardware gegrillt, oder ? Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler


----------



## MUMU1 (20. Juni 2011)

soulpain schrieb:


> Ach Kinder,
> was passiert denn, wenn der Lüfter ausfällt? OPP greift da nicht, weil es auf eine fixe Leistung festgesetzt wurde und nicht (wie Du meintest) berücksichtigt, dass die Temperatur Einfluss auf die Leistung hat.
> 
> Ich schreibs jetzt übrigens zum letzten Mal: U= R*I bedeutet, dass Du auch R beachten musst in dem Verhältnis. Und R ist in der Realität selten konstant.



Ich werde verscheißert. Das ist nicht schlimm. Die Leser, die sich nicht auskennen. Das ist schlimm. OPP = Überlastungsschutz. Überlastung entsteht ausschließlich durch Überhitzung. Überhitzung entsteht ausschließlich durch Überlastung. Punkt! Das Netzteil schaltet sich garantiert ab, wenn der Lüfter ausfällt, weil es durch Überhitzung garantiert zur Überlastung kommt und umgekehrt!


----------



## soulpain (20. Juni 2011)

Du verstehst nicht (willst nicht verstehen?), dass ein Hersteller den OPP z.B. auf 600W festlegt und es diesem Schutzmechanismus egal ist, wie die Temperatur auf die Leistung wirkt.
Denn auch wenn die Temperatur steigt und die Leistung begrenzt, liegt der OPP nach wie vor bei 600W.


----------



## MUMU1 (20. Juni 2011)

Hier fehlt ein Beitrag, den ich vor fünf Minuten noch gelesen habe. Irgendetwas mit "Trolljagd." Der gehört eigentlich schon dazu, auch, wenn ich gemeint bin. Ich schreibe für Laien und ahnungslose Leser. Die möchten bitte auch versuchen, sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

Das ist eben das Problem von Super Flower das es da eben nur Laien gibt und solche Leute können nun mal keine Professionelle Netzteile bauen. Danke Holger für die Bestätigung!!


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2011)

hatten wir die Diskussion nicht schon einmal Holger, äh wusch äh ich meine natürlich MUMU1? 
ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Super Flower 450W vs. Antec HCG-520W
ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Super Flower 450W vs. Antec HCG-520W

langsam wird es langweilig, immer die gleichen Diskussionen

@hulkhardy1

ich finde es lustig solange dabei und seit der letzten Diskussion sind ja auch schon paar Tage vergangen und immer noch schema F von SF


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

Ach da steht ja Banned drunter, heheheh. Bald gibts kein Forum mehr wo er nicht raus geflogen ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2011)

Festgefahrene Meinungen haben immer eines zur Folge. Streitereien.

Um dem jetzt vorzubeugen, schließe ich an dieser Stelle. Wer sich richtig informieren möchte, möge doch bitte eine gut ausgestattete Bibliothek und die dortige Physik-Ecke besuchen. Den Rest können offizielle Kundendienstmitarbeiter eines x-beliebigen Herstellers erklären.

Ich warne übrigens davor, direkt nach der Schließung auf andere Threads auszuweichen.

-CLOSED-


----------

